# Oh, cruel world



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

When I was in Australia earlier this year I was appalled by some TV footage I saw of what happens to their cows when they arrived at their final destination. Talk about an undignified end. Moved, when I got back home I penned some music, picked up my trumpet and recorded my emotions. Have a listen if you like, I put some visuals together as well.

http://www.silentvoice.co.uk/


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

nice but why pick on Oz.................


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Fugue said:


> When I was in Australia earlier this year I was appalled by some TV footage I saw of what happens to their cows when they arrived at their final destination.


I always expect this type of koality programming from Australian TV.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Nothing dignified about food industry these days in general. The world's their cash cow..er.. playground.

It is unimaginably more difficult to find decent ethical (and I mean to all three - consumer, product and producer/grower) basic products on supermarket shelves than it should be.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2018)

Ban live exports

https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/live-exports

Also very cruel (and Australian in this case)


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

uploading images


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I didn't know that Bovine University was in Australia. Maybe Eddie is an alum?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Prof Eddie of Cowpoke to you


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2018)

Google Images UK livestock mega farms 

There is quite a price to be paid for cheap meat.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, we can't just let any old Cowboy do this stuff


----------

